# 500 miles in 2.5 yrs



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2012)

well on todays 12 mile ride we notched up our 500 th mile covered and its taken around 2.5 years to do . so like a lot of tandems ours does not get a lot of use .


----------



## simon.r (16 Sep 2012)

Ours, bought new in April, has done exactly 10 miles!

My girlfriend broke her elbow a couple of weeks after we bought it and since she's felt able to get back on it it's rained every time we've planned a ride out. I know the rain isn't an excuse, but she's a novice cyclist and I don't want to put her off before she starts!

Here's hoping for a few mild and sunny weekends in the next few weeks...


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2012)

simon.r said:


> Ours, bought new in April, has done exactly 10 miles!
> 
> My girlfriend broke her elbow a couple of weeks after we bought it and since she's felt able to get back on it it's rained every time we've planned a ride out. I know the rain isn't an excuse, but she's a novice cyclist and I don't want to put her off before she starts!
> 
> Here's hoping for a few mild and sunny weekends in the next few weeks...


 

good luck with that one


----------



## simon.r (16 Sep 2012)

roadrash said:


> good luck with that one


 
 I know it's a long shot! This weekend would have been fine, but she was on a training course... I suspect it may gather dust until next Spring!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2012)

simon.r said:


> I know it's a long shot! This weekend would have been fine, but she was on a training course... I suspect it may gather dust until next Spring!


 can always ride it solo !


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2013)

have set a target of 500 mles this year for tandam so far so good feb 3rd and 4.5 miles covered so getting there !!!


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Sep 2013)

Picked up our Dawes mtb Tandem 2 weeks ago and done 48 miles so far.

Slowly increasing the mileage 13 miles today.

16 miles planned for Sunday, who knows we may bag 500 miles before the end of the year


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2013)

biggs682 said:


> have set a target of 500 mles this year for tandam so far so good feb 3rd and 4.5 miles covered so getting there !!!



not been out since !!!



JohnClimber said:


> Picked up our Dawes mtb Tandem 2 weeks ago and done 48 miles so far.
> 
> Slowly increasing the mileage 13 miles today.
> 
> 16 miles planned for Sunday, who knows we may bag 500 miles before the end of the year



well done i wish ours was being used


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Sep 2013)

Getting the miles in, another 17.5miles within 2 hours this morning so 64 miles in total.

Little and often is my secret to getting her out on the bike, just so she gets in the habit of riding. She was ready to ride before me today.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2013)

There is no chance I would get a tandem with my missus. She is a very jumpy car passenger after a couple of rear end collisions in her car. Not me driving.

My cycling would seriously spook her out....


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2013)

my rear end charlie was my daughter who has now reached the age where it wouldnt be cool to be seen out on a tandem with her " dad "


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Oct 2013)

106 miles so far and counting.

The wife is really enjoying getting out and about without the normal worry of riding her bike.
In the past if we had 2 rides together a year that would be a high mileage week, now we get out together 2 to 3 times a week.

Buy a tandem if you want your wife out riding with you if she's not confident on a bike.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> 106 miles so far and counting.
> 
> The wife is really enjoying getting out and about without the normal worry of riding her bike.
> In the past if we had 2 rides together a year that would be a high mileage week, now we get out together 2 to 3 times a week.
> ...


glad to hear you both enjoying it


----------

